# 2010 High North American Map DVD's are in



## sna77 (Jun 18, 2004)

My 2010 High North American Map DVD's are in. I ordered them from my local dealer.

Part # 65902158157

Contains 2 DVD's. Attached are the pictures. Maps are from Tele Atals, not Navteq.


----------



## dpritchett (Sep 6, 2006)

Thanks ... I've been curious. Its interesting that the whole of Canada is on both DVDs but the US is split. But if I lived in Texarkana or Kansas City or some other city on the split line, I'd be unhappy.

Any chance you could post a picture of what the nav screen looks like with a DVD running?... I'm wondering the the display is different than it is with the Navteq maps... colors, background, road labeling, etc.


----------



## sna77 (Jun 18, 2004)

Absolutely no difference in map graphics at all.


----------



## PCStuff (Jul 24, 2005)

I've got the 2010 Nav Professional discs (for E90) and I looked at them on the computer. It appears that the maps are dated Sept 21, 2009 (the files in "DB" Directory) and the POI database is dated Nov 4, 2009 ("TTCBUSA_NA_20091104" directory). Are the Hi version the same?


----------



## photo2000a (Mar 9, 2004)

*map details*



PCStuff said:


> I've got the 2010 Nav Professional discs (for E90) and I looked at them on the computer. It appears that the maps are dated Sept 21, 2009 (the files in "DB" Directory) and the POI database is dated Nov 4, 2009 ("TTCBUSA_NA_20091104" directory). Are the Hi version the same?


>
wondering if the map details itself are any different, for example one of my other cars also using mapt has details on 'roads' inside of mall parking lots did this new company perhaps have some additional details?

or just updated highway macro like 'usual' updates


----------



## Raven1 (Jun 19, 2009)

*Worth the dough?*

Have you been able to tell the difference in terms of quality/quantity of info? I'm trying to figure out whether this is worth the upgrade.


----------



## x505bigtime (Oct 25, 2010)

holla!


----------



## x505bigtime (Oct 25, 2010)

Did you guys ever end up getting the 2 disc 2010 set? if so i am on the west coast looking to purchase that half of the set as i will never really be on the east coast. I was lookin to buy the west coast half, it just seems like a waste to buy the whole package if i am never gonna make it to canada or out east.... if you want to get rid of the west dvd, just email me, i will buy it from you! [email protected] oh yea i am in an 05 x5 if it matters...


----------



## delmarco (Jan 2, 2009)

Reviewed! Sadly I just ordered the 2011 DVDs but the 2010 were awesome!



> *Finally everything you wanted to know about the BMW E46 Navigation MK4 GPS System Demystified. *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SeeYal (Aug 28, 2007)

That sucks... I always travel from Louisiana to Texas... I'll to switch CD...!!!!


----------



## sna77 (Jun 18, 2004)

delmarco said:


> NEGATIVES:
> -DVDs are EXPENSIVE! $200 per DVD (1 for East and 1 for West coast) = $400 for the full country with a little bit of Canada and Mexico. You can buy a Round Trip Airline ticket to most places mapped on the entire DVD set for $400!


Delmarco, Not sure where you ordered them from, but this is incorrect. I paid $200 total for the 2 DVD set, not $200 per disc.


----------



## e60528 (Nov 24, 2010)

*Navigation Graphics*

I have a 2008 528i with the latest 2011 DVD. The graphics on my nav screen look far more inferior. Is this related to an outdated firmware revision of my IDrive? The production date of my car is 05/2008.


----------



## sna77 (Jun 18, 2004)

^ totally different system


----------



## e60528 (Nov 24, 2010)

What is the latest IDrive firmware revision for 2008 E60?


----------

